# je vous en prie / je t'en prie



## mantis108

Bonjour,

Au sujet de dire: <<You're welcome>> en francais, j'aimerais avoir une autre choix apart l'expression "de rien". Alors -- quand je peux employer les expressions "je vous en prie" ou "je t'en prie"? 

'Je vous en prie' de me donner plusier exemples/situations pour utiliser cette phrase au lieu de 'de rien'! =)

Merci en avance!


----------



## ganieda

tu peux en effet dire je t'en prie ou je vous en prie (selon si tu es plus ou moins familier avec la personne)
tu peux aussi dire "avec plaisir"


----------



## mantis108

Merci for la réponse ganieda. Est-ce qu'il y a des situations ou ca ne serait pas correct? Par exemple, si je parle avec quelqu'n qui travaille dans un magasin, et elle me dit 'merci', c'est aussi correct de dire 'je vous en prie' ici?  Merci encore pour votre aide.


----------



## zaby

Oui, après "Merci" on peut, dans tous les contextes, dire "de rien" ou "je vous/t' en prie".
"Je vous/t' en prie" est d'un langage plus soutenu que "de rien".


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour mantis108,

Votre question traitant de l'usage du français et non d'une traduction, je l'ai déplacée vers le forum Français Seulement. N'hésitez pas à contacter un modérateur si vous désirez dialoguer également en anglais, nous redéplacerons le fil.


----------



## mantis108

Merci, je n'ai pas vu ce forum avant de poser la question.


----------



## suffert

Je pense que "je vous en prie" peut s'utiliser plus facilement que "de rien"
par exemple:
-Est-ce que je peux passer vous voir demain?
-Je vous en prie 
-de rien


----------



## CARNESECCHI

J'ai du mal à imaginer une situation où "je vous/t'en prie" soit mal perçue. Et pourtant, j'ai mauvais esprit....


----------



## aditii

Quelquefois on dit je t'en prie comme si on suppliat. Par exemple quelqu'un vous taquine et vous en avez eu assez. Alors,vous lui dites "Arrete , je t'en pris."


----------



## LV4-26

1) 





			
				mantis108 said:
			
		

> Par exemple, si je parle avec quelqu'n qui travaille dans un magasin, et elle me dit 'merci', c'est aussi correct de dire 'je vous en prie' ici? Merci encore pour votre aide.


 Tu veux dire si tu es client(e) et qu'elle est vendeuse ?
A mon avis, si tu lui réponds "je vous en prie" elle sera un peu surprise. 

Ce n'est pas incorrect, au contraire, mais c'est un peu inhabituel dans cette situation. La vendeuse te remercie de lui avoir acheté un article : en général ce "merci"-là ne reçoit pas de réponse. 

Question de conventions implicites, je suppose.

2)
Autre possibilité pour remplacer _de rien_ : _c'est tout naturel_, qui est encore plus fort que _je vous en prie_ (et qui serait, de ce fait,  encore plus bizarre dans la situation évoquée au-dessus).
Peut être combiné avec le précédent pour donner :
_Mais je vous en prie, c'est tout naturel._


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Une petite remarque amusante :
- je vous remercie/Merci.
- Mais je vous en prie!

Mais je vous prie de quoi ? Une seule réponse possible, je vous prie de me remercier ! Si on prend l'expression au pied de la lettre, ça veut dire "vous me remerciez, vous avez intérêt, parce c'est bien ce dont je vous prie, c'est bien ce que je demande !" 

Amis non francophones, n'ayez aucun doute, ce n'est qu'un jeu avec les mots, mais qui montre qu'un contresens est possible!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour à tous,

Je crois qu'une expression telle que notre bon vieux "Il n'y a pas de quoi" est beaucoup plus naturelle dans la vie courante que le "je vous en prie" qui fait partie d'un langage plus soutenu.


----------



## viera

Autre contexte:
A la fin d'un entretien à la télé, l'animateur remercie l'invité et celui-ci répond :
"Merci à vous"  ou
"C'est moi qui vous remercie", avec l'accent sur le mot souligné.


----------



## Webus

mantis108 said:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Au sujet de dire: <<You're welcome>> en francais, j'aimerais avoir une autre choix apart l'expression "de rien". Alors -- quand je peux employer les expressions "je vous en prie" ou "je t'en prie"?
> 
> 'Je vous en prie' de me donner plusier exemples/situations pour utiliser cette phrase au lieu de 'de rien'! =)
> 
> Merci en avance!


 
Eh bien les Français du Canada disent carément "bienvenue", et je suis convaincu que dans les prochaines années, on passera à "bienvenue", moins vulgaire que ce "de rien" frenchy.

-Merci beaucoup de vos efforts, 
-Bienvenue.


----------



## LV4-26

Webus said:
			
		

> Eh bien les Français du Canada disent carément "bienvenue", et je suis convaincu que dans les prochaines années, on passera à "bienvenue", moins vulgaire que ce "de rien" frenchy.


 Quoi ? Un anglicisme ? Quelle horreur ! Moi vivant, jamais !  
Et puis, nous venons de voir qu'il existe bien d'autres formules que ce "_de rien_" que tu critiques, sans doute avec raison. Nous avons d'autres atouts dans notre manche avant de commettre l'irréparable et l'impardonnable.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

viera said:
			
		

> Autre contexte:
> A la fin d'un entretien à la télé, l'animateur remercie l'invité et celui-ci répond :
> "Merci à vous" ou
> "C'est moi qui vous remercie", avec l'accent sur le mot souligné.


Ou carrément "c'est moi !".
(encore plus court, toujours plus court.  )


----------



## Maryyy

Et un autre contexte que je me permets de te signifier, quand tu dis "merci" dans un restaurant, nous les serveurs et serveuses te répondront "service"


----------

